# New American Bible



## larryjf (Apr 23, 2007)

What are your thoughts on the Catholic version New American Bible?

Outside of the apocrypha do you think it's a good translation?

Are there any benefits of having the apocrypha as part of a translation?


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Apr 23, 2007)

larryjf said:


> What are your thoughts on the Catholic version New American Bible?
> 
> Outside of the apocrypha do you think it's a good translation?
> 
> Are there any benefits of having the apocrypha as part of a translation?




I know little about the translation, however, I wish the Apocrypha had been left between the testaments in our Bibles. I bought a Cambridge Paragraph version (KJV) for that very reason. The Apocrypha contains some good historical reading as well as some things that are spritually helpfull. I DO NOT believe it is part of inspired canon as the Catholic church does though.
Even John Bunyan in his book "Abounding grace to the Chief of Sinners" states that the Lord used a verse out of Sirach (2:10 I think) to bring him under conviction.



10: Look at the generations of old, and see; did ever any trust in the Lord, and was confounded? or did any abide in his fear, and was forsaken? or whom did he ever despise, that called upon him?


----------

